# Paypal banning accounts over vaping purchases?



## Alex (27/9/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...aypal_banning_accounts_over_vaping_purchases/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/14)

Thanks @Alex 
I used my paypal a few times at Reosmods a while back
I know Reosmods no longer accept paypal
To my knowledge my paypal is still working though. Dont use it that often

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

